# An observation, FWIW...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have an Oceanic 50, which had been lit by an AHS 2 x55W lights since I set it up about 4 years ago. Since that time, the lights had been one bulb 6500K the other one was 9235K. The bulbs were typically replaced yearly give or take a couple of months. It always had a fairly heavy amount of gda on the front glass during its nearly weekly maintenance schedule. Well, about 6 weeks ago the 9235 burned out and I didn't have a replacement on hand, but I did have another 6500 available. So I replaced it with that, giving me both bulbs as 6500K. Since I did that, the gda which I clean off the front glass has been drastically reduced. Absolutely nothing else has changed in the tank. 

As I said, just an observation. But curious if anyone else has observed anything similar?


----------

